

The Twitter underground economy - a blooming business - ChuckMcM
http://www.barracudalabs.com/wordpress/index.php/2012/08/03/the-twitter-underground-economy-a-blooming-business/

======
ChuckMcM
We've had various people talk about this sort of machinations, I get it from
people trying to abuse search and of course there are political allegations of
various candidates 'buying' followers. The folks at Barracuda got some
interesting numbers.

What I found particularly interesting is the $800/day number for a modest
amount of programming. In terms of monetizing random programming hours that is
a pretty good rate of return. It shows what social web sites are up against.

